# The definitive guide to handgunning



## Kong Soo Do (May 19, 2011)

http://excoboard.com/martialwarrior/148268/1784064

I've posted this on several firearm boards that I'm a member of and it has been well received. Rather than reposting the entire thing here I simply put a link to where I have it now (I hope that is ok). Having it in one place allows me to add to it occassionally and reply to questions/comments in one spot rather than all over. 

I love to instruct and made the thread to assist new (and seasoned) shooters as well as provide some food for thought to add into the tool box. 

I hope everyone enjoys


----------



## lklawson (May 27, 2011)

Keen.

I'll look it over when I have an off minute.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 27, 2011)

For people who are not law enforcement, the definitive rule regarding handguns is this - have one and carry it.  Any gun is better than no gun.

The *best* gun to carry is the gun you *will* carry.  If you won't carry it 100% of the time, because it's too heavy, or it costs too much and you're worried about the finish, or you just don't think you'll need it today, that's the wrong firearm.  And frankly, everyone I know who has a carry permit sometimes doesn't carry it.  Murphy says that's when you'll need it.

Next rule is to be proficient with the weapon, as you said in your article.  If you're not going to practice with it, you're basically fooling yourself.  If you are not proficient with clearing the weapon and knowing it's strengths and weaknesses, same thing (as you said in the article as well).  Can you shoot accurately with your weak hand?  How about if your trigger finger is disabled and you have to pull the trigger with another finger?  How about if the weapon is slippery from (let's hope not) your blood?  At night?  With loud noises blaring away at max volume?  Flashing lights in your eyes?

Another important rule is to know the law regarding use of deadly force where you live.  If you don't know when and under what circumstances you can legally defend yourself with deadly force, you're likely to end up in prison yourself.  That doesn't mean asking people on forums what the law is.  It means finding out for yourself and reading the laws where you live thoroughly.  Discuss with an attorney if you're unsure.  BEFORE you start carrying concealed.  Unless you live in Texas, there is no such law as _"he needed killing,"_ even if you think there is.

Smaller notes:



If you have to engage with a firearm, do not stop engaging until the threat is ended.
A firearm is not a magic wand, despite what you see on TV.  Taking it out and waving it around does not make a bad situation better in most circumstances.  If you draw your weapon, chances are very high you will have to use it.  Think about that before you draw it.
If you are going to use a firearm, use it.  Too many people carry weapons and are not prepared to use it.
The logical consequences of firing a weapon at someone is loss of life.  Yours or theirs.  If you are not prepared to take a human life, you should not be carrying a firearm; chances are it will be your life lost when the gun is taken from you because you could not bring yourself to fire it.
Accessibility.  A weapon the bottom of a purse or backpack is not a weapon, it's a liability.  No one will hold off killing you whilst you dig it out and remove the lint from it.
If you think _"I will just shoot to wound him,"_ you are a very foolish person.  Same if you _"shoot to kill."_  You shoot to stop.  Killing is a side-effect of stopping the threat.
If you use a weapon in self-defense, even if justified and not prosecuted, do not think your life is going to stay the way it was.  It will change in many ways, and chances are high that you will be incurring some major legal expenses - even when you are in the right and no charges are pressed, you could still be sued in many jurisdictions.  Like it or not, whether you win or not, your life will be turned upside down and your pockets gone through by hungry lawyers.  Count on it.  Nobody shoots another person and walks away without taking a hit except in movies.


----------



## lklawson (May 27, 2011)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Having it in one place allows me to add to it occassionally


I wrote an article which you might want to use some info from:

4 Ways to Stop and Opponent by Using a Knife

Obviously it's focused around a Bowie Knife but the majority of the material is easily transferred to "gun" or just about any other self defense tool capable of penetrating flesh.

Feel free to scrape info & use it.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Kong Soo Do (May 27, 2011)

lklawson said:


> I wrote an article which you might want to use some info from:
> 
> 4 Ways to Stop and Opponent by Using a Knife
> 
> ...


 
Thank you very much


----------



## Kong Soo Do (May 27, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> For people who are not law enforcement, the definitive rule regarding handguns is this - have one and carry it. Any gun is better than no gun.
> 
> The *best* gun to carry is the gun you *will* carry. If you won't carry it 100% of the time, because it's too heavy, or it costs too much and you're worried about the finish, or you just don't think you'll need it today, that's the wrong firearm. And frankly, everyone I know who has a carry permit sometimes doesn't carry it. Murphy says that's when you'll need it.
> 
> ...


 
Good post!


----------



## Hudson69 (May 28, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> For people who are not law enforcement, the definitive rule regarding handguns is this - have one and carry it. Any gun is better than no gun.
> 
> The *best* gun to carry is the gun you *will* carry. If you won't carry it 100% of the time, because it's too heavy, or it costs too much and you're worried about the finish, or you just don't think you'll need it today, that's the wrong firearm. And frankly, everyone I know who has a carry permit sometimes doesn't carry it. Murphy says that's when you'll need it.
> 
> ...


 
Can you tell Bill used to be in Law Enforcement...:wink2:  Remember also that bullets are cheap and life is priceless; if you value yours then don't try and conserve ammo unless you know you will need it (any person worth shooting once is worth shooting three times - two to the body and one to the head).


----------



## Carol (May 28, 2011)

I really like all the info you gathered on your board.  :asian:


I particularly liked this part...



			
				Kong Soo Do said:
			
		

> I wanted to take a somewhat different direction for just a moment while this is on my mind regarding self-defense.
> 
> Often times an inexperienced shooter (or simply someone new to shooting)  will buy a gun, get some ammo, shoot it at the range once and then  think they've got it down pretty good. Well, I'm going to throw a few  things out for consideration. I'm not saying they are the 'only' way or  the 'best' way, but I throw them out to gett the mind working...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kong Soo Do (May 30, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jan 9, 2012)

There is quite a bit to this particular topic, I'm going to narrow in on a specific of the topic for this thread. The specific touches on what to do when 'things go bump in the night'. Imagine the scenario of glass breaking/door breaking open/alarm going off. What do you do? Here are some thoughts to consider...


Have some type of audible warning system in place. Preferably a monitored home alarm installed by a reputable company. Something that makes a LOT of noise. An added benefit is automatic notification of the authorities or panic alarms. Some alarms have remote panic alarms that can be carried around the house and the night stand is a good place to keep it for late night close encounters. Something to keep in mind that although noise and a lot of it is a good thing, it might not necessarily scare of intruders nor even attract neighbors. It might, and we all hope it will, but keep in mind that further plans are needed just in case. Also, if you can't afford an alarm installation/monthly fees, an inexpensive alternative is at your local home improvement store. They have inexpensive window/door alarms that can be purchased and easily installed. Pick one or two up a paycheck and eventually the house is taken care of. Though it doesn't alert the authorities, it does make noise which will alert you to the danger and give you time to implement your plan. Change the batteries everytime daylight savings time rolls around or some other semiannual event.

Talking about a plan, what should it include? Well for starters, if you have a cell phone keep it in the bedroom with you at night. Should the land line be inoperative/cut the cell phone can be a back up to call for help.

If you have a firearm, have it in a location and condition that is readily accessible in an emergency yet safe from little hands. This is easily done with a small safe with a cypher lock. They can be bought for less than $100, programed with your own code and bolted down to something heavy and solid if you prefer. If you plan on having a firearm in your emergency plan, take a look at your 'field of fire' from your bedroom location. Keep in mind family in other bedrooms. Mentally map out safe zones and unsafe zones of fire. And this is important, map it out in daylight AND at night. Things can be a bit different in no/dim light conditions. 

If an intruder does enter and you implement your plan with a firearm or other weapon, stay where your safe and have an exit i.e. your bedroom. Don't go out 'looking' for the BG if at all possible. Of course the situation may exist where you have no choice i.e. family members rooms etc. Have a plan in place for all members for these emergencies as well as fire, smoke, natural disaster etc. If family members exit the house on their own, a meeting place should be established for a head count. This might require roll away ladders if on the second floor for example. 

If/when possible have spouse/family member call for help via phone while you take up a position of advantage to cover/protect family from intruders. If possible, have a solid core door on the bedroom with a good lock. Less-than-lethal weapons are a consideration i.e. pepper spray/stun gun/taser etc. Know the limitations and down side of each prior to using any of them. 

Most importantly, run a mock drill at least monthly so that all family members know the plan. Don't wait till its happening to play catch up, its to late then. Run the drill with a sense of urgency and purpose. Remember, adrenaline will be flowing and that just ain't the best time to make decisions. Do that ahead of time. 

Its your home, your castle. Fortification is your responsibility.


----------

